# Big White boat with lights at the lump 6/2



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Anyone see the giant white offshore boat at the lump first thing this morning? I know Loy did since he was there. He came over by me and was decked out with rocket launchers on white fiberglass top and maybe 50 grand with of poles sticking out. A huge white top on the boat supporting a radar and generator. Mounted to the sides were giant lights mounted on an angle. 1st class offshore boat for night fishing. I thought I was seeing things. Hell even the generator had a white cover.

Anyone see it? Think he spent the night out there?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

We saw him come back to the lump around 10 am, he defiantly stuck out. You wouldn't have to worry about the wind with that boat. 


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

He came right up to me about mid-morning where we were working on an HDS gen2 unit. Never shut either engine off...and scared off the school of fish we were marking.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I think I know 'em...they are 2coolers...let's see if they will post.....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> He came right up to me about mid-morning where we were working on an HDS gen2 unit. Never shut either engine off...and scared off the school of fish we were marking.


At least he did not troll with the big motor through breaking stripers on top, that would be really rude!

I saw the boat, it is cool and quite. Decked out with nice sonar and GPS, all white and clean. With those lights they will soon get night fishing down and be culling stripers while we sleep!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, its a cool boat...and no big deal to us, we weren't fishing anyway.....but it was interesting to watch the school of fish on the screen react to the engines passing by.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Speaking of big boats, one of my Cajun friends built a 83 ft. Viking sport fishing yacht in 2010.
Last fall he took it from Orange Beach, AL, down through the Panama canal, He and his former business associates and friend spent three weeks bill fishing the Pacific coast.
He then flew home from Panama City and let the Captain bring the boat back.
It is now for sale. He said does not need it now. It was just an outstanding item on his bucket list and now he does not need the boat any longer.
He will take the proceeds and buy another 16,000 acres of marsh to add on to his duck camp property. The balance he will use to burn two or three wet Missouri mules.
BTW He is one of the fellows going to see the MOSF doctor on the 16th.

He ask me to come down to Panama last year. Dang I could not even afford to buy the proper deck shoes for a $22 mil fishing boat/yacht.
Sorry for the high jack. I just get in a rambling mood some times.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*All Points taken!*



shadslinger said:


> At least he did not troll with the big motor through breaking stripers on top, that would be really rude!


Someone would do that ,I would say they may be lacking Experience or like you said really rude! Dont think I have done that yet,I like catching to much!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sorry but need to correct my post above:

Big White boat at the "HUMP" near the state park at 6:30am. You couldn't miss this boat. I bet the lights would light up for 100ft all around.

Megafish you were fishing with Loy yesterday and had a green shirt on. You were catching all the fish.


----------



## bigdaddy69 (Mar 30, 2011)

Is the hump marked with green jugs?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Marked with Many other boats on the weekends but no jugs. Its between the state park and Pine Island.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounnds like the dude lost the Salt Water!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Not to offend no one!*



Gofish2day said:


> Sorry but need to correct my post above:
> 
> Big White boat at the "HUMP" near the state park at 6:30am. You couldn't miss this boat. I bet the lights would light up for 100ft all around.
> 
> Megafish you were fishing with Loy yesterday and had a green shirt on. You were catching all the fish.


 Enjoyed fishing by good 2Cool fisherman and your very observant Carl Thanks, but you don't have to tell all ya see with respect to our Captain that day! Hehe, thinking he might have another version of your story!:an4::dance:


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Actually you and the captain were catching all the fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gofish2day said:


> Sorry but need to correct my post above:
> 
> Big White boat at the "HUMP" near the state park at 6:30am. You couldn't miss this boat. I bet the lights would light up for 100ft all around.
> 
> Megafish you were fishing with Loy yesterday and had a green shirt on. You were catching all the fish.


What!!!!!, the ole geezer could barley catch a yellow bass!


----------

